

Facebook's Seventh Employee Shares Lessons Learned - tilt
http://www.businessinsider.com/qa-with-kevin-colleran-2012-4

======
leeskye
"I’ve realized that it takes the product visionary to be the leader. It’s not
the entrepreneur who has the business background to just plan an idea. If I
had been in Mark’s shoes throughout the Facebook experience I would have made
a lot of by-the-book decisions that would have been the wrong decisions for
the company."

